# 2004 maxima with elite package pricing



## AR-15 (Apr 20, 2004)

Whats up folks I'm in the market for a 2004 maxima w/elite package, black with the burnt orange interior, sunroof ect... The sticker on the car is $33160 what price should I start my offer at? I really want to lease the car for 39 months with no money down. I heard the best way to to lease is to get the best price first then let them know you like to lease the car. 


Thanks for any feedback....


AR


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

Leasing vs. buying....that's a choice only you can make. Personally, after going thru a lease once and totally getting hosed when I had to trade the vehicle in for financial reasons, I'll never do it again. I learned my lesson. Then again, it was a full size Chevy truck, and the value on those drops like a lead balloon. I bought an '03 Altima fully loaded last year, with no money down and got the 1.9% APR, and the payment is only $50 more per month than a lease. I think you can get 0.9 or 1.9 % on the Maximas, not sure though. As far as price, ask for the Costco price, which is the painless way to get it for a few hundred over invoice. Hope this helps! :cheers:


----------

